

McDonald's staff took offence to digital glasses, inventor says - tokenadult
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/07/17/tech-mann-digital-eye-glass-assault.html

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4252955>

_Added in edit after tokenadult made his reply:_

 _I see that this is, as tokenadult says, a professional reporter writing
about the incident. It is, perhaps, of some interest that this story should be
taken up by the mainstream press, but it does add very little to the original
story. The following is new:_

    
    
        ... a McDonald's media representatives sent a
        statement by email saying, in part:
    
            "We take the claims and feedback of our customers
            very seriously. We are in the process of gathering
            information about this situation, and we ask for
            patience until all of the facts are known."
    

_It would be especially useful if the media harass McDonald's until a proper
response is finally given._

 _So that's new, and my bare reference to the original blog post perhaps
should have said that. Interestingly, I was prevented from saying that quickly
because I was IP banned, and it's only that my modem rebooted and changed my
dynamic IP address that I can write this. So I will respect the intent of the
IP ban and go "off-line" for a time._

~~~
tokenadult
Yes, Colin, this is the first follow-up by professional journalists to the
blog post that launched that busy previous HN thread.

